# Cabin questions....



## SFC(R) B (Dec 4, 2017)

_I am thinking about buying some land in the UP for a deer camp and getaway. Do any of you have experience with trying to build your own cabin? Is it possible to build without permitting? Specifically I am looking at Keweenaw and Chippewa Counties. Thanks_


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have not heard of an area where you don't need a building permit. Even if the requirements are pretty loose, which they are in some areas, Big Brother wants to know about the building. It makes it so much easier for the assessor to up your taxes. FM


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

We built our cabin in the UP on South Manistique lake ourselves. It was a family project as my wife, 13 year old son and 17 year old daughter worked right along side me. A lot of hard work, but a great experience. The only thing I had built before this was a yard barn. I had a couple of "how to" books to help guide me. I also bothered the carpenters that were building a house down the street from me. They helped me a lot by answering my questions.
Now, this was years ago(1991). The permitting was easy. Everything had to be inspected as usual. The inspectors were very easy to work with.
We love our place in the UP. It's something a little extra special, building it ourselves. We spend 5 to 6 months a year up there.

Mike


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Use the search button. There was a lengthy thread recently and probably others


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

It all really depends on what you want to build and where you want to build it. A small camp, with no power or water, in a spot where no one can see it, likely will not require a permit (not enforced). If you want amenities or size, then you will need a permit.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Years ago there was a guy on here that tried to build somewhere up there. I think his name is Cody. It was a disaster for him. The zoning guys were not very nice to him. If I recall they were downright cruel.
Its hard to find a place that doesn't have some type of building requirements, read the fine print.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not a good idea without permits. Zoning boards can be a pain too. So do your homework. If you want to get by with a shed and expand from there that maybe possible. But check w/ zoning and building dept.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

We built a pole barn in da up recently with a permit...power company gave us a deal if we also put a well and septic in. It was like 1500.00 in permits but we will finish the barn into a cabin in the future...otherwise the permit process for a cabin is the same as building a house. As far as I know this is now the norm in the up. We hand drilled our well and put the septic n field in ourself too it's just not hooked up to anything....yet. I'd be cautious if you build without permits.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pay the permit fees and jump through their hoops, you'll save yourself a lot of headache.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Pay the permit fees and jump through their hoops, you'll save yourself a lot of headache.


AMEN! FM


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Keweenaw has some pretty harsh restrictions.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A permit is the cheapest part of building a camp.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

My township does aerial reviews, 3yrs ago this is how my non-permitted well constructed cabin was discovered. Luckily we were grandfathered from any township building restrictions because the cabin was built in 1996 before we split off into our own township. The building inspector was a super nice guy and only asked that we register the property with an address and our 1/4ml private legal easement have a registered street name in case of an emergency the cabin could be easily located by first responders which i was fine with. My point is local municipalities will eventually find out one way or another and you might not be as lucky as I. Good Luck and yes pull those permits.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

They will find you and you will pay. Just do it right up front and honest. You will not save money by lieing and cheating.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

If you stay under 200 sq ft without footings you are good to go without a permit. I know of a few camps around the state that will put up multiple small buildings. The tax man will eventually get you for the structure but the permit is not required.

Once you build a footing (permanent structure) or exceed the 200' mark you need a permit. Beyond that the codes change based on zoning.


----------



## SFC(R) B (Dec 4, 2017)

Intent is NOT to cheat, but do what is legal. It is simply that I would like to do it all myself and keep it simple. I have built small building on non-permanent piers before and that was what I was leaning toward. The multiple small buildings is a definite thought.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW, not save money by lying and cheating!

This sounds like someone who has never encountered a legalistic power/rule hungry township and had their project increased by 4-6k due to crazy regulations, dos and dont's or tried to get a variance that took for ever then had their dream go up in smoke by having the variance permit rejected.... Or had their taxes go up substantially.

Trust me, a small rustic cabin on YOUR property, built to your townships rules, can turn into a BIG DEAL!



Bobby said:


> They will find you and will pay. Just do it right up front and honest. You will not save money by lieing and cheating.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

I have heard of people building pole barns, getting them approved permit wise, then once everyone is gone they go ahead and finish off the inside and turn it into a cabin.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jfishbones said:


> I have heard of people building pole barns, getting them approved permit wise, then once everyone is gone they go ahead and finish off the inside and turn it into a cabin.


That's why a lot of place won't let you build a garage or pole barn without a dwelling already on the property.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe in the LP or Southen MI but not the UP, I think some one is broadcasting here!

From now on I'm a silent member of the don't ask don't tell community!

It's a bit like telling North Korea and the world your missile strategy!

Heaven forbid you build your own rustic cabin on Your OWN Property your way. But it's okay to have a trailer and a junkyard on your property where no one enforces the rules!



MossyHorns said:


> That's why a lot of place won't let you build a garage or pole barn without a dwelling already on the property.


----------

